# Défi PDF : ouvrir le certificat de cession de véhicule



## wyterasta (27 Février 2012)

salut a tous camarades pommiers.
voilà ma galère du jour. 
je vends ma voiture et il me faut accéder au certificat de cession disponible en ligne a cette adresse:
https://www.formulaires.modernisati...ulaireSignaletiqueConsulter.do?numCerfa=13754
pour faire simple, il me faut cliquer sur le lien situé a droite: formulaire 13754*2

sauf que ça veut pas sous mac, du moins avec aperçu, du coup je voudrais bien avec adobe reader mais j'y arrive pas non plus. 

je vais quand même pas devoir rallumer mon vieux winbidule pour ouvrir un pdf???

help!!!


----------



## Mops Argo (27 Février 2012)

à priori ça le télécharge. Il doit être dans ton dossier téléchargements sous le nom "cerfa_13754-02.pdf". non ?


----------



## boddy (27 Février 2012)

Salut camarade (moi, je préfère les bananes, mais bon... :rateau

Chez moi, s'ouvre sans aucun problème avec Adobe Reader, se remplit automatiquement sur les 3 exemplaires du formulaire.

As-tu la dernière version Adobe : 10.1.2 ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2012)

Il faut créer le compte, ensuite ça charge


----------



## boddy (27 Février 2012)

ificti a dit:


> Il faut créer le compte, ensuite ça charge



Salut camarade :rateau:

Quel compte ???
La République Française met ses formulaires à disposition au téléchargement avec un seul clic et hop tu as ton Cerfa


----------



## Aliboron (27 Février 2012)

Rien à faire chez moi, avec Safari 5.1.2/Snow Leopard. Par contre, avec Firefox aucun souci pour le télécharger au premier clic. Ensuite, il faut l'ouvrir dans Adobe Reader, comme indiqué sur le site...


----------



## boddy (28 Février 2012)

Ah ! J'aurais dû préciser !
Firefox et Lion = nickel


----------



## kalimero38 (5 Mai 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Ah ! J'aurais dû préciser !
> Firefox et Lion = nickel




salut!

J'ai bien Lion + Firefox last et j'ai réinstallé Adobe Reader 10.1.2 car .3 ne fonctionnait pas, mais je ne parviens toujours pas à remplir les PDF de ce type (CERFA...)

Une idée???
Que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox, impossible de remplir les CERFA en ligne...

Cela fonctionne pourtant très bien sous SL...
Est-ce un pb inhérent à Lion?
QQun a-t-il une idée?

merci


----------

